# Fatal Inverted Flat Spin



## sunny91 (Oct 9, 2009)

Air Tractor AT-802A

Sunny


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 9, 2009)

That is so sad


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 9, 2009)

Dam, that's really a shame.


----------

